# removing a lolly column



## mag (Aug 19, 2006)

My home is a 2 story colonial. The basement dimensions are 28' x 32'. There are (4) 2" x 12" wood beams nailed together with 2 lolly columns. The beams rest on the concrete block exterior walls. Approximately 9' is a lolly column, then 9' to the 2nd lolly column, then 9' to the exterior wall. I would like to move one lolly column 5' so that there is an open span of 14' from the exterior wall to the lolly column. One major issue is that the wood beams are not staggered. They separate at the lolly column that I intend to remove. A possible solution given to me is to sandwich the wood beams with 3/8" x 12" x 20' steel plate bolted together with (2) 8" bolts every 12" to 14" apart. I am going to add (2) 2" x 12" x 16' wood beams nailed  together with a lolly column for additional support. Please comment on my possible solution. Please also comment on if I should remove the concrete flooring
under the new lolly columns and add footings. I know this is a energetic project, but any comments you could offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 20, 2006)

You've got your hands full...

The girder beam being spliced at the existing columns is a bad deal from the start. The floor would have to be torn out and a footer dug to accomodate the weight of the new post. 

I can't tell you what to do about the beam. The liability of telling you that you can do something, then if it fails, is more risk than any of us should take.
This is major structural remodeling. I can't recommend a homeowner to do anything this big on their own. 

I can suggest this. The steel plates will hold, but the weight will be on the bolts, not a good situation. If the bolts shear, your house will settle hard and sudden until it finds something to stop it. I would go find an engineer, or at least a licensed and insured contractor. An insured contractor will have to stand good for any damages caused by the job he does. Most likely, he will have to build temporary support walls and replace the beam. Not a job for the average homeowner. Considering the cost of changing the structure of your home. It seems excessive to move a post only 5 ft.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 20, 2006)

Structural stuff like this ...without knowing ALL the particulars is only for the experts. Unless you want a new house. 

I really do mean it when I say that these issues are best for someone who is there looking at the whole story. I would love to be able to help everyone with their projects and give them the answers. But as Square Eye basically says ,It is the liability and the safety of others we should be concerned about, and to direct you to what professional you will need to help you get the right answer....not an educated guess.


----------

